# which is the best camera..plz help me



## john2121 (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi All,

I'm looking for the point & shoot camera with the best image quality.
Can anyone plz suggest me which camera is the best below $400..

Is there such a thing as a point & shoot with excellent image quality? 


Plz guys suggest me, your suggestions are very valuable to me.

Thank u in advance


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 7, 2011)

Canon S95 or S100 will satisfy ur need  its the best in p&s class


----------

